# "Pen'Display inserts



## toyotaman (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm looking for some plastic inserts that the pens rest in when in a display case that seperates them from each other. Who sells them? I guess there plastic with felt on them. Green in color. Any ideas??


----------



## boxerman (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's where I buy mine.Vintage Pens & Vintage Fountain Pens 
There 12"x16" slotted trays.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 3, 2012)

Same place I get mine.


----------



## DestinTurnings (Jul 3, 2012)

If you are feeling creative, head over to your local cigar shop and buy a couple of cheap boxes...they cost me $.50 each. Inside you will find two plastic trays that typically are clear. Buy a flocking kit like this:

Mini Flocker Kit | mudhole.com

and paint them up and flock them whatever color you want. Total cost is about $.30 a tray and as a bonus, you will already have a convienient "case" if you use the cigar box. I use the wood boxes and can carry two rows of pens per box with a layer of bubble wrap between layers.


----------



## toyotaman (Jul 3, 2012)

Great site. Thanks. Has anyone tried some of their "White Pen Boxes"? $6.00 sounds like a good price.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 3, 2012)

Gary from GoPens is a class act.  Been around a long time.  The trays are easy to cut to size and unlike the do it your self styles you don't get the flocking material sticking to your pens.  DAMHIKT.


----------

